# Can I be pregnant if I have NO symptoms during the two week wait??



## Sashaj

Hi all,

I am a new member. This was probably asked before. I am currently in the middle of my two week wait, which has been an absolute nightmare!!! I have been monitoring myself and watching out for any symptoms. But I have none - ABSOLUTELY NONE symptoms. Is there anybody out there who has also had 'zero' symptoms but got BFP?? Or anybody who is also waiting and have no symptoms??

I am little bit tired and bloated but I believe that these are all side effects of my meds. 

I am already thinking that I cannot be pregnant. I am due to do my pregnancy test on Saturday but I cannot wait. I was tempted to do it today - it is 9th day after my transfer but the clinic strongly advised me not to.

Help me, pease....I am going mad.....


----------



## Nmh

Hi Sashaj

Through out my 2 week wait I had no symptons, and hot a BFP.

I know exactly how u are feeling and I asked the same question and got many answers saying no symptons with positive result. 

H
I tested on the Wednesday when OTD was Friday. 

Remain positive and best wishes 


Natalie x x


----------



## Sashaj

Thank you so much Natalie. That is so helpful. And congratulation. You must be so happy  . I feel a bit bloated today like my period is about to start. I have been also tired but I put this all down to drugs I am taking. 

It is my 9th day post transfer and I really want to test but the clinic really disencouraged me to test before 2 weeks.

This weekend I was so adamant that I was not pregnant that I though I might as well stop the meds. There was absolutely nothing. 

But I need to be positive. I had two lovely embryos (both 8 cell grade 1) transfered so fingers crossed. 

Thanks again

Sashaj
xx


----------



## Nmh

There really good embryos, honestly stick with it, it willbe worth it. 

Natalie x


----------



## Sashaj

Thanks Natalie,

I can see that you have been through so much with your IVF. People like you are really inspiring.

This is my first attempt so I shouldn't be moaning. I am also 36. This is all very weird for me as I've never thought I will want children and now I am totally obsessed, joining IVF forum, etc.  (that is so not me). I am such a career woman!! It must be the biological clock that everybody going on about - and I could never understand what that meant till now!!

But it is helpful to hear from people who have been through the same experience. 

Thanks again

Sashaj
xx


----------



## IVF VIRGIN

Sashaj

Hello!! I am in the exact same boat as you! I am day 8 post 2x 7cell top grade ET. I have symptoms but bloating, 5lb weight gain, and tender boobs, all Cyclogest side effects. I'm not even tired!! 

The ladies on the forum have been so supportive of me today, they are right, lots of ladies get a BFT and no symptoms. The problem is, we're living in it now and we cant speed up the 2ww. It's the not knowing thats killing me. Have cried myself stupid today when I was just so positive last week! (mood swimgs also Cyclogest side effect!).

Can I suggest the=at you pop over to the August 2ww TTC with treatment thread and read the lovely ladies' there responses to my wobble today?

Good luck Hun, I'm   for you!! (had to get a smiley in somewhere!)

Sandy xx


----------



## Mitchy12345

yes you can. i had no idea i was pregnant with my first until my period was very overdue. no sickness, no cramps, no mood swings, nothing. nobody would have ever guessed!

every pregnancy is different, so just trust your instinct

mitchy


----------



## IVF VIRGIN

I meant a BFP!!!! 

Congrats Natalie, you must be on cloud 9!!

S xx


----------



## Chelle1981

Hi all
I am nearing the end of my 2 week wait OTD is friday, to scared to do it before!  This is our 1st cycle of IVF.  I did have symptoms but mine have completely stopped which is also worrying me.  I had cramps, sore boobs etc but now nothing!  Am hoping that cramps stopping is a good thing but not so sure about the fact that my boobs have stopped hurting.  I am also having accupuncture and she said my hormone levels were good but its so hard to tell because of all the medication to know what is real and what isn't!
I do know of people that had IVF with no symptoms in the 2ww and got BFP!!
Hopefully we will 2!!!    
  
Take care 
Chelle
XxX


----------



## Giulia77

Sashaj, I am 12 weeks pregnant (tomorrow) and during my 2ww I had absolutely no sympthoms, and I was so nervous because of that but as you can see it meant nothing...
Good luck! I wish you the best!!!


----------



## Sashaj

Oh my God. I am so happy to hear from someone like me. I have bloating, weight gain, and tender boobs and I also believe that it is all down to Cyclogest. I have been also very happy last week. I was absolutely over the moon on the day of my transfer and then my mood deteriorated. I did my test on day 6 - which is so stupid of me.  It was negative but it was too early. The clinic urged me not to do it till day 14 so there I go and do my test on day 6!!!! I think I just like to torture myself....... As you can imagine, I spent the whole day worrying about it, and I had a really miserable day. My mood picked up now and am not doing my test till Saturday -  my test day. 

When is your test day?? I am going to move to the August slot as you suggested so I will talk to you from there..

Love 
Sashaj
xxx


----------



## Sashaj

Hi Chelle,

I have to say, like you, my boobs are nowhere as bad as my first week. I believe that it is all down to fertility drugs. Like you, I am worrying why my boobs are not as sore anymore. I can't believe I am having these sort of conversations to be honest. I am usually really rational woman but this IVF have made me into some 'baby obsessed hormonal wreck'.......haha

My test is due on Saturday so fingers crossed. This is also my first IVF so I have no idea what to expect.

Lots of love
Sashaj
xx


----------



## jbpod

Hi, im in the same boat..2ww, blood test is on Friday...no symptoms, well apart from the tender breasts but that is down to the Crinone gel, as i had them before ET, i got a grade 1 Blast put in....ive been crying on and off since ET last wednesday, its such an emotional rollercoster but i too have convinced myself that it hasnt worked, i only managed to stay positive for the 1st 2 days! Good luck xx


----------



## Sashaj

I have also convinced myself that it hasn't worked but I am up and down. One minute I think it has worked and then I feel really depressed. It is really encouraging to hear from other women with no symptoms. 

I am also imagining lots of symptoms which is really annoying me. I cannot focus on my work at all. I took one week off work and I was back today. All I could think about was my IVF. I have no idea how I will survive till Saturday. 

I don't know what I imagined but I thought I was going to feel something. I had 2 grade 1 embryos on day 3. 
xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

In answer to your question yes, I am 21 weeks pregnant and had no symptoms during the 2WW or during the pregnancy so far. In fact also when I googled it seems that many of the symptoms that say AF is on the way are also symptoms that you have a BFP.

Am keeping fingers crossed that you all get your BFP.

xx


----------



## kellixxx

Not a single symptom here ether apart from feeling tired but that wasn't any thing new lol my ds is now 3 so fingers crossed for bfps

Good luck

Kelli


----------



## Chelle1981

I am exactly the same, I think half the things I feel are in my head sometimes!!  I had 2d SET, 4cell embie.  I had 2 weeks off work as I have a very physical and stressful job, it drove me mad being at home but knew it was for the best.  Went back today on light duties, it was a nice distraction but your mind never strays far for long!
I dont think you can rely on anything in the 2ww until you take the dreaded test unfortunately 
Take care


----------



## Missmilly

Hi

Just to say that I am 17 weeks pregnant on my first ivf and am also 36 ! 
After years of trying with no luck I was convinced that I would get loads of symptoms if it was successful and I had absolutely nothing , no spotting , no tiredness , mildly sore boobs just like before a period and slight period pain but nothing different to normal premenstrual  stuff !
Even at 6 weeks I felt nothing and was convinced my scan would show nothing there when of course there  was !!
So try not to worry coz it really doesn't mean a thing at this stage !


----------



## Sashaj

Hi all,

thank you so much for your replies. It has been very helpful. I honesly feel much better knowing that you can actually be pregnant without symptoms. Thank you so much and fingers crossed for all of us waiting.  xxxx


----------



## Danniilegs

hi everyone just wanted to say thanks too for putting my mind at ease!

Joined the site yesterday as I too was worried my spot on chin and back ache was a sign of AF on way.....so I am too feeling relieved I am not the only one going mad!!  

good luck to everyone x


----------



## TonTon (B9TJO)

Hi Ladies,

I am hoping someone can make me feel better - i am feeling really low the last 2 days.  i am currently in my 2ww, i am supposed to test Friday but i did one earlier and it was a BFN.  I am gutted as i am now convinced that i am not pregnant.  

This 2ww is a killer - i was so positive after ET and now i am stressing out.  I know i should have waited but i am stuck at home going mad!

Ton. xx


----------



## Sashaj

Hi Ton,

I did the same stupid thing and tested early (it was on day 6) and of course if was BFN.  I was initially very upset but then I convinced myself that it must have been too early and I've basically forgoten about the test.

Just forget it - Get it in your head that it was too early   !!!!! . My clinic urged me not to test early because of this. I am due to test on Saturday and I am tempted to test tomorrow but I won't this time!!!!! 

There was one response from someone earlier who tested BFN on day 12 and then BFP on the following day. 

The two week wait is there for a reason so don't give up. You just have to survive extra two days...

Lots of love and fingers crossed xxxxxx

Sasha


----------



## staceysm

Hi Ladies,

Just board crashing, a lady on the babycentre website tested BFN on her OTD and was told to stop all drugs.  Her AF never came and she retested a week later and it was a BFP.  She is now 20 weeks pregnant.

There is always hope for those early testers and although it is rare even on OTD it can be wrong.

Good luck to you all.
x


----------



## TonTon (B9TJO)

Thanks ladies,

I am hoping i will forget about it tomorrow.

Sasha - fingers crossed for you this time, i am tempted to wait until saturday but if it was BFP (which i am very much doubting now) i need some more of the pessarys so will have to make a trip to BFC.

My DH doesn't know what to do to help me at the moment.  The last few days i have been going mad and getting very moody with him.  It doesn;t hekp when you are stuck at home all day - i was signed off sick for a while because i had a touch of OHSS.  So it's just me, our dog and daytime tv!  Gggrrrrr!

Thanks for your positive thoughts and comments though, it helps to talk to people who understand.

xxx


----------



## Sashaj

Hi Ton,

Do I hear that negative thinking again Don't say to yourself that it will be negative!!

I was off the first week and I was going mad   I am back at work and although I am still going mad and cannot concentrate, it is much better to be out of the house. 

What helped me the first week was going out during the day. I went into town on my own and had a nice lunch having some gentle walk listening to my Ipod. It breaks the day. It is awful to sit at home and it really helped me to get out and treat myself to a nice lunch. You have been through so much after all those hormones, stimulations, etc. - just have a nice day out for yourself.  

I have days when I feel absolutely awful but for some reason I am really upbeat today - I am not sure where it comes from. I have three day to my test day so I am in the same boat.

God help us.   

xxxxx


----------



## Nomianne

Hi Sashaj,
I know exactly how you feel and had very few symptoms during the 2WW other than things that can be put down to cyclogest. It's my first cycle too and I'm still completely in shock at getting a  on Monday. Hoping and   praying that it will be good news on Saturday.
Love Nomianne


----------



## Sashaj

Nomianne, Big congratulation    

I can imagine how happy you feel. That is great news. I hope you spent weekend celebrating.

xxxxxx


----------

